# Terra Formars



## hadou (May 27, 2012)

With the space program attempting to travel to Mars, 21st century scientists were tasked with warming up the planet so that humans could survive on its surface. They came up with an efficient and cost effective plan of sending cockroaches and mold to the surface so that the mold would absorb the sunlight and the insect corpses would serve as a food source for the mold.

It is now the year 2577 and the first manned ship to Mars has landed on the planet and the six crew members are ready for their mission. But what they find are giant mutated humanoid cockroaches with incredible physical strength. The crew members are easily wiped out, but not before sending a transmission back to Earth. Now, humanity will send elite warriors to exterminate the mutated bugs and claim back Mars.


Kira does mention that Matsumoto's sword (her sealed zanpakutou) had a certain weight

The series is very good. The plot is very good and the story very promising. If you like science fiction, gore, and action, then look no further.


----------



## Fullmetalthis (May 28, 2012)

Giant mutated cockroaches? Sounds plausible. I'll check it out.


----------



## Stajyun (May 28, 2012)

This is pretty nice, not the best but it's ok.


----------



## XxShadowxX (May 28, 2012)

hadou said:


> The series is very good. The plot is very good and the story very promising. If you like science fiction, gore, and action, then look no further.



You're serious?
It's terrible.

But the 'cockroaches'.. Oh dear. Well, they're something. Very racist, if nothing else.


----------



## hadou (May 28, 2012)

XxShadowxX said:


> You're serious?
> It's terrible.
> 
> But the 'cockroaches'.. Oh dear. Well, they're something. Very racist, if nothing else.



Do not judge a series with only two chapters out. To do otherwise is silly.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (May 29, 2012)

XxShadowxX said:


> But the 'cockroaches'.. Oh dear. Well, they're something. Very racist, if nothing else.



Well, I don't know man, I'm pretty sensitive about this stuff and I'm thinking you are right. The cockroaches appearence looks like a racist remark.


----------



## hadou (May 29, 2012)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> Well, I don't know man, I'm pretty sensitive about this stuff and I'm thinking you are right. The cockroaches appearence looks like a racist remark.



Are you serious?


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (May 29, 2012)

I am... why that form. I do not care if it all the science inside is wrong, but...  


that is too much.


----------



## hadou (May 29, 2012)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> I am... why that form. I do not care if it all the science inside is wrong, but...
> 
> 
> that is too much.



Get over yourself. This is a comic, simple as that. I suggest you go outside and see more of the world. You're being ridiculous


----------



## hadou (Jun 3, 2012)

Chapter 3 is out

Chapter 114.

This chapter was very good. The series is getting better each chapter.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jun 4, 2012)

I love that all the named characters in this manga are fodder compared to the fodder cockroaches


----------



## Thor (Jun 4, 2012)

Racist as hell.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jun 5, 2012)

Thor said:


> Racist as hell.



Yep. You see, they send a team with lots of countries, but there isn't a single man or women from africa? 

Why?

And on top of that they need to reconquer a land ruled by mutants that somehow appear as African Descent people...

Really? 

I dunno, even if this is a metaphor... it wasn't well played.

Besides, the development till now sucks balls. Sorry, but this manga is kinda crappy and heading to a pretty specific direction... Abandon.


----------



## Syed (Jun 5, 2012)

^

I think this is what the author was going after, an illustration of homo erectus, not black people. 



So please drop the manga already.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 5, 2012)

The manga name made me think of Transformers

I lost interest when I got to the part with giant insects


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 5, 2012)

The premise sounds good, the art ain?t half bad...but what?s whith this talk of racism, guys? I might give this manga a try...


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (Jun 5, 2012)

Syed said:


> ^
> 
> I think this is what the author was going after, an illustration of homo erectus, not black people.
> 
> ...



well... now that you put it that way... you're right. 
even so. the plot isn't going too well.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 5, 2012)

Well, Honda being in contact with the cockroach mutants...and that Newton guy seems to know what?s going on as well (or at least how powerful those things are...).
Wonder why the got sent up for anyway...


----------



## hadou (Jun 5, 2012)

It seems the Japanese guy has the mosquito trait. The only thing that threw me off was seeing one of the evolved cockroaches talking on the cell phone?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 6, 2012)

hadou said:


> It seems the Japanese guy has the mosquito trait. The only thing that threw me off was seeing one of the evolved cockroaches talking on the cell phone?



Well yeah, this whole thing seems to be some kind of conspiracy or something...


----------



## Yak (Jun 8, 2012)

Has caught my interest. I like sci-fi, the concept is interesting and refreshingly reminiscenting of Planet of the Apes. Art is good as well. Bookmarking this thread for further updates.


----------



## Tangible (Jun 10, 2012)

The roaches seem too OP! I'll keep an eye on this though


----------



## hadou (Jul 2, 2012)

Chapter 5 is out

Orihime already has god-tier power, according to Aizen

The good action keeps on going.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 2, 2012)

I like this series actually. It's heating up and there's more than meets the eye to the roaches.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jul 2, 2012)

Mongoloid Gnome said:


> Yep. You see, they send a team with lots of countries, but there isn't a single man or women from africa?
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


lol are these guys serious?


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 2, 2012)

That golden wasp girl was from South Africa....sometimes I think you guys are putting too much thought into these stories - or I?m putting too little thought in them...

How the hell can those things evolve so fast? And why would they be immune to that sting? That really was a BS explanation...

And Rahab? Oh God, this story is getting crazy


----------



## Zatono (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm pretty sure we saw a black dude on the ship in chapter 1 too..

But yeah, I wonder how they just suddenly became immune to the effect of the sting. It's not they were previously under the control of the sting, there's no reason they should have evolved past that control. 

Just a way to get rid of someone who was potentially OP I suppose.

But...now we're down to 3 people? We're either going to have to see a Bugs #3 land soon, or this cast is seriously screwed.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 2, 2012)

Well it's obvious Thien has some more plot armor (besides the MC) compared to the rest. That's fine cause he's pretty cool. That mantis girl got owned with her own weapon.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 2, 2012)

Zatono said:


> But yeah, I wonder how they just suddenly became immune to the effect of the sting. It's not they were previously under the control of the sting, there's no reason they should have evolved past that control.
> 
> Just a way to get rid of someone who was potentially OP I suppose.


Yea I think it was pretty lame too, especially since what Jewel Wasps do to cockroaches is far more advanced, making them defend the larvae/wasp even while eaten alive using a chemical that causes them to be cognitive...

If these alien roaches can give birth to newborns who become 100% immune to anything their parents suffered on verge of death due to evolution, they're better off simply not sending any more materials to Mars in case they become more intelligent. 

That malicious grin should be a sign that they're already clever...


----------



## Zatono (Jul 2, 2012)

Haha, I guess the 2 newly evolved ones became immune to getting their ass handed to them instantly, if the Captain was still alive.

But seriously, even putting the science part aside it makes no sense for them to be immune to the sting, since the parent was never stung.

It's alright though. I'm enjoying the series so far so unless things start getting too crazy I'm not going to complain.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 2, 2012)

Still too early to judge the series, but he the massive slaughter of the characters makes me worry a bit about the future of the manga.


----------



## Raptorz (Jul 3, 2012)

Shit is about to go down. I have a gut feeling that the desert locust guy might die but I hope it isn't true.


----------



## Zatono (Jul 3, 2012)

If Thien dies, then it's pretty much only Shokichi who's guaranteed to live. That's pretty sad unless there are some other humans roaming around.

However I doubt he'll die... although I was wrong about the Lieutenant before.


----------



## Raptorz (Jul 3, 2012)

Well, the author is killing characters left and right and it's only on chapter 5... I really fear that he'll die.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 3, 2012)

Or maybe not everyone from the 1st mission is dead and they?ll somehow from a "resistance"? But yeah, it does look like there?ll be another mission to Mars...

Ah, has anyone noticed the thread that?s coming out of that girl?s dead body on the last page? What?s up with that?


----------



## Zatono (Jul 3, 2012)

I did notice that, and it made me think that she's somehow still alive. Not sure about it, but maybe we'll get an explanation next chapter.


----------



## hadou (Jul 3, 2012)

The issue about most of the characters so far being killed means either of two things: that the series will extend and those mutated cockroaches will land on Earth; or the series will end quickly with a climatic end. I hope it will be the first, which judging from the dialogues  so far that's where the series is heading.


----------



## blackhound89 (Jul 4, 2012)

sure hope so , manga is going pretty good so far


----------



## Zatono (Jul 15, 2012)

Latest chapter is out, and it ends volume 1. The end was...surprising.
confirmed dead


----------



## hadou (Jul 15, 2012)

I thought this was the last chapter, but it seems volume 2 is out. Since the roaches can fly, it seems they will be heading for earth.


----------



## Drakor (Jul 16, 2012)

That page when the girl said a roach was in the room


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 16, 2012)

Drakor said:


> That page when the girl said a roach was in the room



Yeah, lol 



hadou said:


> I thought this was the last chapter, but it seems volume 2 is out. Since the roaches can fly, it seems they will be heading for earth.



Because of the silk, or what? xD What did I miss?

Ah well, can?t wait to see what?s with this Rahab shit and how the Roaches will invade..


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 16, 2012)

Thien at least went out like a boss. Group 2 with Shokichi as their Captain should be interesting.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 16, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Thien at least went out like a boss. Group 2 with Shokichi as their Captain should be interesting.



That scene was actually pretty good! And yeah, I?m happy we?ll see him again!


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Feb 23, 2013)

It's back !!! Vol 2
Ch.115


----------



## hadou (Feb 23, 2013)

Awesome. Just read the latest chapters, and shit is about to go down.


----------



## Syed (Feb 23, 2013)

This series is the shit. Can't wait for volume 3.


----------



## Tangible (Feb 23, 2013)

I dig this series, but it is getting a bit tiresome at how ridiculously OP the roaches are.


----------



## hadou (Feb 23, 2013)

Tangible said:


> I dig this series, but it is getting a bit tiresome at how ridiculously OP the roaches are.



Roaches are one of the few living organisms than can even survive a nuclear holocaust. They are that strong.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Feb 24, 2013)

Tangible said:


> I dig this series, but it is getting a bit tiresome at how ridiculously OP the roaches are.



The roaches making humans fodder is the best thing about this series.......would you rather the roaches be weak?


----------



## Yak (Feb 24, 2013)

Going by the raws of volume 3 and 4, this turns into a crazy biogenetic arms race between Mars and planet Earth.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 24, 2013)

Finally!! Gonna read this in a few moments!!!


----------



## wibisana (Feb 24, 2013)

lol, I am reading Ch2. it's good 
a bit scientifically inaccurate. well, just say it's Monster/Alien/Shark/Dinosaur movie, no matter what we do, they'll keep come from nowhere.
few notes, 

1. Mars did have atmosphere millions years ago (they might have earth-like lifeform too), but due to mars is small and further from sun, its core got frozen (it no longer have melted iron core/magma/lava/volcanic activity), without melted iron core it dont have magnetic field/magnetosphere that protect it from solar wind. so its atmosphere got ripped by the sun (solar wind). struggle to terraform mars is impossible, even if we took all earth air (atmosphere) and put in Mars, solarwind will rip it apart again.

2. how the fuck the roach break spaceship window. I mean it was designed to hold extreme presure. if a roach can do it. so technically/theoretically the roach can go in space and not blown up due to lack of pressure. and it can come back to planet intact


----------



## hadou (Feb 24, 2013)

I think the hard carapace of the roaches protects their internal organs from the pressure difference.


----------



## hadou (Mar 11, 2013)

The series gets better with each chapter. The action keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 12, 2013)

Loving this, thanks thread.


----------



## Yak (Mar 12, 2013)

Michelle  She so boss


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 12, 2013)

What's with the armbands though, we got some Muay Thai Cockroaches man.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 12, 2013)

michelle better not fucking die. she's fucking badass like her father. and dat boss cockroach


----------



## Drakor (Mar 12, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> What's with the armbands though, we got some Muay Thai Cockroaches man.


I think it determines their hierarchical combat ability, and position among the Cockroaches.

Soldier - No Armband
Scout - 1 Armband
Elite  - 2 Armband
Leader - Roach Moses

Of course, there must be something that protects the Leader, maybe they'll have headbands as well


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 12, 2013)

oh damn roach moses


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 13, 2013)

> Roach Moses


----------



## Yak (Mar 13, 2013)

Holy shit going by those Chinese scans it gets hella nasty later on. The biogenetic armsrace is in full gear.

Still, I find myself strangely symapthetic with the Terraformers as well  The manga provides some pretty awesome designs and abilities on both sides.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 13, 2013)

Regardless of their designs, it's easy to sympathize with the roaches despite their brutality. The manga brings it up early on: We instinctively brutalize their ancestors on earth, and they instinctively brutalize US on mars in return.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 16, 2013)

Just started reading and holy fuck these roaches are some of the most terrifying things i've ever seen in a manga


----------



## Blαck (Mar 17, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> Just started reading and holy fuck these roaches are some of the most terrifying things i've ever seen in a manga



This. And damn God Lee looked cool as hell until he got his shit wrecked.

Michelle thoughpek


----------



## Blαck (Mar 17, 2013)

Man, these little funfacts they give are so awesome when translated to a human scale.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 17, 2013)

I never understood why they don't just build some super-robot with capabilities far beyond what is biologically possible.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 17, 2013)

noobthemusical said:


> I never understood why they don't just build some super-robot with capabilities far beyond what is biologically possible.



I thought this as well, or at least some armor for some of the more experienced soldiers.Even looking at their suits it seems they could make something alittle better, Guess this verse is more biologically advanced than they are technologically.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 17, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Guess this verse is more biologically advanced than they are technologically.


So I got curious and did a little google research!

After watching this video, as well as reading this , why haven't any of the humans been given the traits of Dung Beetles? The Onthophagus Taurus is considered the world's strongest insect, so I don't quite understand why they didn't send someone up there. 

The manga says the Bullet Ant is the strongest in relative size but Dung Beetles on average seem to grow to only , while Bullet Ants get to 1.8-2.5 cm. In other words 1.8 cm is 0.70 inches, while 3/8 of an inch isn't even 0.50 inches. So what do you guys think?

Was it government fear of rebellion manga wise, participants who couldn't match the procedure, or a lack of information on the mangaka's part?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 17, 2013)

I think he's saving stronger insects for later. Once the roaches start overwhelming them he might introduce stronger insects etc. etc.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 17, 2013)

Drakor said:


> So I got curious and did a little google research!
> 
> After watching this video, as well as reading this , why haven't any of the humans been given the traits of Dung Beetles? The Onthophagus Taurus is considered the world's strongest insect, so I don't quite understand why they didn't send someone up there.
> 
> ...





Geralt of Rivia said:


> I think he's saving stronger insects for later. Once the roaches start overwhelming them he might introduce stronger insects etc. etc.


^This

Speaking of using different organisms, didn't one of the girls sprout birds wings? how'd that work?


----------



## Yak (Mar 17, 2013)

I'd also second the notion of saving stronger insects for later. The recent chapters just introduced that they have still thousands of species to pick from.

Also, as for an in-verse explanation why they might not go and send out the very strongest right now, there might be two possibilities: one, the procedure with the bugs surgery might be too complex or they haven't found a suitable candidate yet. Second, there is fear the Terraformers might steal the ability in case of failure and then mankind is left with less options.


----------



## Tian (Mar 19, 2013)

"With the space program attempting to travel to Mars, 21st century scientists were tasked with warming up the planet so that humans could survive on its surface. They came up with an efficient and cost effective plan of sending cockroaches and mold to the surface so that the mold would absorb the sunlight and the insect corpses would serve as a food source for the mold. It is now the year 2577 and the first manned ship to Mars has landed on the planet and the six crew members are ready for their mission. But what they find are giant mutated humanoid cockroaches with incredible physical strength. The crew members are easily wiped out, but not before sending a transmission back to Earth. Now, humanity will send elite warriors to exterminate the mutated bugs and claim back Mars."


I think that this manga is one of my favourite alongside Black Joke. Its an unbelievably good concept, likable characters, consistent and great story. Anyone else read up to date on it.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 19, 2013)

Already has a thread.


----------



## Tian (Mar 19, 2013)

Am i the only one who thinks that Akari is Thiens son? I mean they pick him up in Thialand, his initial transformation when fighting the bear resembles that of Thien when he's injected once. 

Also am i the only one hoping that they find Thien still on mars just transformed to a giant Locust man?


----------



## Drakor (Mar 19, 2013)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> Am i the only one who thinks that Akari is Thiens son? I mean they pick him up in Thialand, his initial transformation when fighting the bear resembles that of Thien when he's injected once.
> 
> Also am i the only one hoping that they find Thien still on mars just transformed to a giant Locust man?


The fact theres a 2 armband Roach with his surgery base tells me one of two things:

Ripped Thien's legs off and somehow attached it with primitive stitching to a stronger generation Terra Former
Opened him up along with others to see the differences in their body structure, then imitate or move pieces of it into another Terra Former
Either way it sounds crazy as to how they copied it, but with one of them taking guns apart and putting them together...along with the diversionary tactics, advanced stealth with infiltration, and knowledge of the transforming drug we know their IQ has to be at least 100+, with the surgeon being far above that


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So I'm reading the raws, and apparently someone has a Sharingan?


----------



## Tian (Mar 19, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm reading the raws, and apparently someone has a Sharingan?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Which RAWs are you reading  I've looked at the scans for volume 4 but couldn't find anything else....wait you are reading RAWs? don't you mean looking at them


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 19, 2013)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Which RAWs are you reading  I've looked at the scans for volume 4 but couldn't find anything else....wait you are reading RAWs? don't you mean looking at them




*Spoiler*: __ 



Haha yeah, just looking. Can't understand shit. But there's one part where the speedy roach kills everyone and then their heads up crawling up his body and shit, and he freaks out and the next moment his roach buddies are dead and the crew members have him surrounded, alive and heads attached still. 

Felt like a mindfuck moment.


----------



## Tian (Mar 19, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh yes that part! I thought that was way too fast, then things get freaky  I think that the Russian, the guy who lost his sister has some for of toxin that induces that because the officers base is a crab, what crab? i don't know  Did you see the end of that chapter where the other officer uses an eel as his base?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, that was cool. But I'm pretty sure he dies because some chapters back they showed Roach Moses playing around with some things, and it looked like his gear.


----------



## Tian (Mar 19, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that was cool. But I'm pretty sure he dies because some chapters back they showed Roach Moses playing around with some things, and it looked like his gear.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know, with a manga like this, its very easy for a character to get killed. Look at Thien. If anything like that happens, the rest can easily mutate out of control.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Mar 24, 2013)

Vol 4
Ch.399


----------



## Drakor (Mar 25, 2013)

Volume 4 is insane...they almost have a working sentence if you piece Vol.1 to Vol.4 together.

Jo Johj Juh Joh, Ji-Jojuh Johjo.

Sooner or later Roach Moses is going to grace the scene speaking fucking Gaelic or some ancient language, look at that maniac work so gleefully... I died laughing when I saw this "thing", I pity any who dares challenge it...

Edit: 
I can't imagine them, but I hope the O.Taurus Dung Beetle that can lift 1.1k times its weight, the Mantis Shrimp which can hit harder than a .22 Calibre Pistol, and the best of all...the  get added in


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a feeling that girl who challenged the Steroid Roach is going to get obliterated.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 25, 2013)

What sorcery is this...click this spoiler to be shocked...!

*Spoiler*: __ 







Don't remember him? 

*Spoiler*: __ 






Johj = じょうじ = George





Johj


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 25, 2013)

That's a cool find man, reps.


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2013)

hmm found out this awesome manga 

caught up

holy shit some awesome story telling


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 25, 2013)

Aaargh, still haven't caught up -.-"


----------



## Yak (Mar 25, 2013)

Them Terraformers 

Great chapters I must say, the find with the "Johj" translation was great, I had not even considered that. Does that mean they consider the human race as a race of "Georges" and have thus dubbed them to make a concious distinction between Roach and Man or is this merely the babling of a bady that picked up random words and the first step in their evolution to develop a way of communication via language...

Also, this shit should get an anime. I would love this animated.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 25, 2013)

Yak said:


> Them Terraformers
> 
> Great chapters I must say, the find with the "Johj" translation was great, I had not even considered that. Does that mean they consider the human race as a race of "Georges" and have thus dubbed them to make a concious distinction between Roach and Man or is this merely the babling of a bady that picked up random words and the first step in their evolution to develop a way of communication via language...
> 
> *Also, this shit should get an anime. I would love this animated.*



This, indeed. Michelle and Akari are just too damn cool to stay on paper


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 25, 2013)

I also really like Michelle and Akari. I just hope they show Shokichi soon, he was badass as hell. 

He's the Captain, so maybe he got upgraded? Someone's gonna have to take on Roach Moses.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 25, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> I also really like Michelle and Akari. I just hope they show Shokichi soon, he was badass as hell.
> 
> He's the Captain, so maybe he got upgraded? Someone's gonna have to take on Roach Moses.



They're doing well at hyping the Roach Leader, wonder what his ability is? Or maybe he's just really smart compared to the others


----------



## Zaru (Mar 25, 2013)

I can't get over the fact that the roaches basically speak like a Pokemon named George


----------



## Blαck (Mar 25, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I can't get over the fact that the roaches basically speak like a Pokemon named George



Creativity 

Also, I like how the leaders have unique ways of using the drug. That eel dude is just awesome


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 25, 2013)

One squad already got wiped out right? It was that Steroid Roach's group that killed 'em.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 25, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> One squad already got wiped out right? It was that Steroid Roach's group that killed 'em.



The squad that was burned correct? or was there another one?


----------



## hadou (Mar 25, 2013)

The new chapters are amazing. The series keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 25, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> The squad that was burned correct? or was there another one?



I think that's the one. 

this

The bearded glasses guy's group was wiped out.


----------



## Yak (Mar 25, 2013)

Zaru said:


> I can't get over the fact that the roaches basically speak like a Pokemon named George



Scariest fucking Pokemanz ever



Also, Adolf <3 The guy is just a badass. And that for a German. We are usually portrayed as the bad guys in manga rite 

And he's going to take on 200 Terraformers all by himself


----------



## Blαck (Mar 25, 2013)

Yak said:


> Scariest fucking Pokemanz ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Hulk roach might say otherwise 

But yeah Adolf is cool, I thought he was a shark when they first showed him.



Geralt of Rivia said:


> I think that's the one.
> 
> New chapter is out
> 
> The bearded glasses guy's group was wiped out.



Damn, and we didn't even get to see what kind of animal/insect he had


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Mar 25, 2013)

I feel bad for my man Adolf ,his girl is cheating on him while he is risking his life on mars.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 25, 2013)

Stevenh1990 said:


> I feel bad for my man Adolf ,his girl is cheating on him while he is risking his life on mars.



Where was that mentioned?


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Mar 25, 2013)

It was in this volume. She takes off her wedding ring and meets a guy at the door that is not Adolf. She's fucking and it's not with Adolf.
New chapter is out
Link removed


----------



## Blαck (Mar 25, 2013)

Stevenh1990 said:


> It was in this volume. She takes off her wedding ring and meets a guy at the door that is not Adolf. She's fucking and it's not with Adolf.
> Link removed
> Link removed



Damn, that's some messed up shit. Poor Adolf


----------



## Gilgamesh (Mar 25, 2013)

Stevenh1990 said:


> It was in this volume. She takes off her wedding ring and meets a guy at the door that is not Adolf. She's fucking and it's not with Adolf.
> Link removed
> Link removed



That whore


----------



## Drakor (Mar 25, 2013)

Stevenh1990 said:


> It was in this volume. She takes off her wedding ring and meets a guy at the door that is not Adolf. She's fucking and it's not with Adolf.
> Link removed
> Link removed


That's so foul, I know soldiers in war often times get cheated on...but this is a war for the sake of humanity. I guess their objective isn't known but its still messed up, knowing how this mangaka has been slaughtering everyone I hope it won't end in a tragic way like making that kid not be his...


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 25, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Damn, and we didn't even get to see what kind of animal/insect he had



Yeah, it sucks. But I found the confirmed kill:

Link removed

Link removed

But what the hell killed them? They're burning to a crisp still. A Roach with BUGS II abilities?


----------



## Tangible (Mar 25, 2013)

The research the author is putting into this series is impressive. Coincidence that the Chinese leader got off-paneled considering the Japanese-Chinese relations in real life lately?


----------



## tgre (Mar 25, 2013)

Author confirmed for hating everyone outside of Nippon

>innate fear of the black man
>anger towards almost every single female introduced in the story
>entire chinese team killed off-panel

lel


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 26, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Author confirmed for hating everyone outside of Nippon
> 
> >innate fear of the black man
> >anger towards almost every single female introduced in the story
> ...



He's a monster!


----------



## Zaru (Mar 26, 2013)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> Author confirmed for hating everyone outside of Nippon
> 
> >innate fear of the black man
> >anger towards almost every single female introduced in the story
> ...



It's just artistic expression


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 26, 2013)

Love the concept.
I'm hating how the author likes to kill all the woman though.
He definitely needs to spare michelle at the fucking least, or i'll fucking rage.
One of the few things that are making me love the series that much.
Also, i do think that the manga isn't going anywhere at some point.
I'm still not caught up though.(v3ch15)


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 26, 2013)

damn this is awesome


----------



## Tian (Mar 26, 2013)

This manga is amazing because of the amount of effort that is put into the story, the characters, the research gone into animal biology, the concept, the suspense and the sense of hopelessness when we realise that no matter how confident they are in their abilities the Roaches will always surprise them. Look at the BUGS I mission in which all the crew were killed by a single Roach so quickly. A guy opens the door to the shuttle and he gets a club slammed through his stomach! Or when God Lee faces off against a Roach and he just got destroyed and half his head brought back to the ship. 

I think that big Roach is one of a few tribe leaders that all have someone above them, a hierarchy. A King doesn't command an army, he has men to carry out with the army what he wishes. The big Roach probably has Commander Davis' Paraponera Abilities more than likely meaning that with his cockroach strength on top of it, they need to be careful. I think the girl thats going up against him will get fucked up and her body will be taken by them. 

What i want to know is why they burned the Sino-Asian group when they could've taken the bodies for their Abilities.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 26, 2013)

Now that the Roaches have the abilities of more than one bug, I wonder if they've made some additions to Captain Shokichi or possibly made it where he can inject himself multiple times and not go full insect. They're gonna need a trump card since they still have 39 days left.


----------



## Tian (Mar 26, 2013)

Personally i think that there's a chance that the Captain has evolved. He is from a different generation where DNA was Spliced carefully onto their own and their was a lot less control. I think that Captain Shokichi's body has evolved to accomadate the DNA inside of him after 20 years of use. I doubt that he didn't use it since his incident 20 years ago.


----------



## hadou (Mar 26, 2013)

What surprised me was that Adolf has the traits of an electric eel. So far every human had the trait of an insect. Maybe they have been experimenting on other animals in humans.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 26, 2013)

hadou said:


> What surprised me was that Adolf has the traits of an electric eel. So far every human had the trait of an insect. Maybe they have been experimenting on other animals in humans.



Well the Russian dude was a King crab or something.


----------



## hadou (Mar 26, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Well the Russian dude was a King crab or something.



You're right. I don't think the author of this series will go into big animals. He will probably focus on small animals with interesting features.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 26, 2013)

They explained the benefits of the new surgery in Vol 3. Ch15, and showed a couple people transforming, one being some type of shark. Aside from that, there is very few animals in the world that give better benefits than insects when placed on equal mass and stature. If someone had a Blue Whale, they wouldn't really be able to do much aside from blow air compared to a Poison Dart Frog,  or Box Jellyfish surgery.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 26, 2013)

Drakor said:


> They explained the benefits of the new surgery in Vol 3. Ch15, and showed a couple people transforming, one being some type of *shark*. Aside from that, there is very few animals in the world that give better benefits than insects when placed on equal mass and stature. If someone had a Blue Whale, they wouldn't really be able to do much aside from blow air compared to a Poison Dart Frog,  or Box Jellyfish surgery.



So there was a shark!! So I wasn't seeing things


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 26, 2013)

Just caught up and


*Spoiler*: __ 




Is it just me or is there some connection between Hizamaru/Bagworm Moth and Nanao?





Oh and Komachi and Michelle are fucking awesome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gotta admit, Michelles Weight and seeing the muscles almost left me speechless.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 27, 2013)

Holy shit. It just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 27, 2013)

Scarlet Plague said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Michelle is the best but Akari and Adolf aren't far behind


----------



## Blαck (Mar 27, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Holy shit. It just keeps getting better and better.



Indeed it does, love the bug facts when translated to a human scale.


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N8VNR41H7k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yak (Mar 28, 2013)

Killerqueen said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0N8VNR41H7k[/YOUTUBE]



Oh YEAH. This is awesome as fuck.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 28, 2013)

thinking of changing sets.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Mar 28, 2013)

Wait so is this being made into an anime?


----------



## Yak (Mar 28, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> thinking of changing sets.



That walk 


Yeeeah, Shelly baby, shake dat :ho


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 28, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Wait so is this being made into an anime?



nope.

anyways, looks like Isabela *did* die looking at the raws.
what a shame.


----------



## Killerqueen (Mar 28, 2013)

i hope the king crab guy don't die


----------



## Blαck (Mar 28, 2013)

Killerqueen said:


> i hope the king crab guy don't die



Him or Adolf


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 28, 2013)

Manga really doesn't hold back any punches.


----------



## Tangible (Mar 28, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Him or Adolf



*Spoiler*: __ 



bad news


----------



## Blαck (Mar 28, 2013)

Tangible said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> bad news



NOOOOO


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 28, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> thinking of changing sets.



Saved.:WOW


----------



## Selva (Apr 20, 2013)

Started reading this manga recently. Awesome stuff so far


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 23, 2013)

Typical, the steroid fuck wins.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 23, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


>




*Spoiler*: __ 



How the fuck did the roaches assimilate the moth's string power without killing akami first? or did I miss one?


----------



## Yak (Apr 23, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


>



Where'd you get that raw picture for chapter 47? I only found raws up to 44.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 23, 2013)

Saw them on /a/


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 27, 2013)

Volume 5 is out.
came out of nowhere


----------



## hadou (May 27, 2013)

Holy shit. The new chapters are action packed. They had me on the edge of my seat.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 27, 2013)

All my feels for adolf.


----------



## Blαck (May 27, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Volume 5 is out.
> came out of nowhere


So much going on 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Adolf you will be missed
Arachne-buster mk.2 

And so the do have things outside the insect kingdom? didn't expect a bird though.
And damn I love how the do the math for the insects to human scale.


----------



## Blαck (May 27, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> All my feels for adolf.



I know right


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2013)

The da vinci roach page 

Also


----------



## Drakor (May 27, 2013)

I figured they'd start speaking in full sentences but Roach Moses was practically talking shit with a godly entrance. Who'd think he'd have such durability to take a full on lightning blast and still be able to do all that sprinting...bit disappointed about his end though

 Their style of CPR, those slingshots boasting rocks the size of a mans upper torso...their trap card 



Zaru said:


> The da vinci roach page
> 
> Also


Oh he was crazy alright...


----------



## Blαck (May 27, 2013)

Stylin'


Drakor said:


> I figured they'd start speaking in full sentences but Roach Moses was practically talking shit with a godly entrance. Who'd think he'd have such durability to take a full on lightning blast and still be able to do all that sprinting...bit disappointed about his end though
> 
> Their style of CPR, those slingshots boasting rocks the size of a mans upper torso...their trap card



Speaking of Roach moses, I wonder why he/it is so powerful? I mean that lightning should've fried his ass but nope one stomp to the chest and he's up and ready.


----------



## Zaru (May 27, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> All my feels for adolf.


----------



## Tangible (May 27, 2013)

The other captains feel...underwhelming compared to Adolf. His abilities just seemed so different and flashy; his backstory was tragic : (. The other 3 just seem like versions of each other. But we will see.


----------



## Killerqueen (May 27, 2013)

The humans are making a huge comeback


----------



## Blαck (May 27, 2013)

Who's rank#1 if Adolf was ranked 2nd and he was a beast.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 27, 2013)

What was komachi's rank again?


----------



## Morglay (May 27, 2013)

Zaru said:


> The da vinci roach page
> 
> Also




That panel was epic. I didn't know whether to laugh or cry at the epic thug life that was witnessed.


----------



## Tangible (May 28, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> What was komachi's rank again?


We don't know yet I think. Adolf was #2 and the Russian guy is #3. So Michelle or Komachi is #1/#4. I don't see Michelle being #1 considering how she seems to struggle already...I mean Adolf fought a fucking horde of them


----------



## Eisenheim (May 29, 2013)

Started reading this, I am up to chapter 6 now... and there are a lot of deaths.


----------



## Imagine (May 29, 2013)

Just caught up. This manga is awesome sauce. 

Adolf.


----------



## Blαck (May 29, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Just caught up. This manga is awesome sauce.
> 
> Adolf.



At least he went out like a Boss, if he died that is


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 29, 2013)

Pretty sure he died there. (and the others too).
Unless that's some kind of emp blast that is somehow harmful to the roach fuckers.
Also, since it is an anti-theft mechanism.
It's probably the type to activate if his heart stops beating.(though, him activating it in a near death state is also possible)


----------



## Blαck (May 29, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Pretty sure he died there. (and the others too).
> Unless that's some kind of emp blast that is somehow harmful to the roach fuckers.
> Also, since it is an anti-theft mechanism.
> It's probably the type to activate if his heart stops beating.(though, him activating it in a near death state is also possible)



Damn you're right, I forgot about the emp thing. Shit, thinking about it, why didn't the leaders make emp type weapons or something? Seemed to me like that one in Adolf had even the leader scared.


----------



## Shiny (Jul 2, 2013)

I can see raws everywhere but nothing translated


----------



## Yak (Jul 2, 2013)

They usually release full volumes.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 4, 2013)

The Witch Hunter approach


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 29, 2013)

So many raws and still no scans?! 

I'm currently at chapter 14 vol 3 and I have to say, this shit is crazy.
Though the biggest problem for mankind is not being really united... idiots.

Also, they know the Cockroaches have stolen their augmentations, but aren't worried this new type of operation will be stolen too?! And damn, the girl died again, lol. This author is really a sadistic bastard 

If this mission should fail, I'd really just bomb the whole fucking planet xD And does it look like this is just "another mission" (like the previous ones) or might this be the "final arc"? (till someone answers I will have read everything anyway ).

There should be more people reading this.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 29, 2013)

This is fiction, we all know in fiction if you nuke a planet full of mutant roaches you will have a humongous planet busting, lazer shitting Codzilla on your hands in no time at all.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 29, 2013)

Morglay said:


> This is fiction, we all know in fiction if you nuke a planet full of mutant roaches you will have a humongous planet busting, lazer shitting Codzilla on your hands in no time at all.



Hahah, yeah, with even more radiations probably. They should use an Hydrogen bomb like the Russian chick (RIP) suggested (and probably many other people who know about the Roachies).

I'm already half expecting the Roaches to make a full-scale invasion by the end of the manga xD


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 30, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> That's not adolf, iirc.



I checked again, it was him. Also thought it could have been that Joseph guy, but he wondered why Michelle hasn't contacted him, so he was out for sure.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 30, 2013)

I mean, the comment about the boobs.
The guy is supposed to be his wifes "other", iirc.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jul 30, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> I mean, the comment about the boobs.
> The guy is supposed to be his wifes "other", iirc.



Oh damn, you're right of course, he has dat goatie xD I was getting confused with Adolf's flashbacks and what was happening with his wife. And I think I need to get my eyes checked


----------



## Tangible (Aug 20, 2013)

I wish someone would scan this faster. The more recent raws seem to have a lot of plot in them : (. Anyone know the sales figures for the volumes in Japan? I heard it wasn't doing too bad


----------



## Toriko (Aug 27, 2013)

Terraformars has great sales afaik.

Which might mean that an anime could be in the works.


----------



## Drakor (Sep 3, 2013)

this

It's back!


----------



## Deadking (Sep 3, 2013)

Mantis shrimp is hax beyond belief.  Hope this character lives and the roaches don't get another upgrade or the humans will truly be screwed


----------



## Imagine (Sep 3, 2013)

Keiji, Akari, Michelle and Alex we're the stars of this volume. American division ain't no joke. 



One the best panels.


----------



## Deadking (Sep 3, 2013)

So anyone wanna tell me what makes Akira so badass ? is he also part jaguar or something ?


----------



## Blαck (Sep 3, 2013)

Keiji 

I missed the bug/animal to human comparison for the manga so informative 

One of the Hornets powers is being a badass! 

Also what was that Michelle did?

Alex pitching them fast balls.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 3, 2013)

The info they give has been wrong or for entertainment purposes on occasion. A couple of explanations on abilities that is.

Hornets power is badass. 

Off topic end of the volume editor's notes: "p.127 (no homo)"


----------



## Deadking (Sep 3, 2013)

Man I hope the other chapters/volumes don't come out so late. Wonder if the roaches will invade earth now


----------



## Tangible (Sep 7, 2013)

Deadking said:


> Man I hope the other chapters/volumes don't come out so late. Wonder if the roaches will invade earth now


Seeing the evolution of the moth and that the Roaches understand the ships/weaponry etc makes me think they will make it to Earth eventually.

This series is so good. Glad to see all of the humans aren't fodder.


----------



## JayDox (Oct 13, 2013)

Anyone else think the manga is gonna adress the founder effect and bottle necking? 
Also, I wanna see a dragon fly, army ant, fire ant, pistol shrim, and immortal jellyfish


----------



## rajin (Oct 25, 2013)

*Terra Formars 68 to 70 raw


well if its any indication, Bambi has marks on her face instead of Rinnegan eyes.

well if its any indication, Bambi has marks on her face instead of Rinnegan eyes.

well if its any indication, Bambi has marks on her face instead of Rinnegan eyes. 						*


----------



## Shiny (Nov 26, 2013)

damn raws   why they don't translate such awesome manga


----------



## Shiny (Nov 26, 2013)

indeed, ive just read the first 52chapters because after that no translation,i like to check the raws but not 22 of them lol


----------



## JayDox (Nov 27, 2013)

Volume 7 released like last week!


----------



## JayDox (Dec 15, 2013)

Its back


----------



## Tangible (Dec 15, 2013)

What chapter did 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sheila


 die? The releases are so spread out that I can't even remember


----------



## Shiny (Dec 15, 2013)

who is sheila lmao,i even forgot about her 



and thank god its back


----------



## Shiny (Dec 15, 2013)

sheila dies here Chapter is out.


----------



## JayDox (Dec 15, 2013)

Nina (Scorpion Girl) is my waifu <3

Also, this political gathering>>>Kage summit. I enjoy the mental war fare


----------



## Ero Grimmy (Dec 15, 2013)

How could you even compare it with the Kage summit(it was shit), that was nothing compared to what's happening in that room right now...

I think I need to reread some chapters, I feel confused about some names... damn


----------



## JayDox (Dec 15, 2013)

Ero Grimmy said:


> How could you even compare it with the Kage summit(it was shit), that was nothing compared to what's happening in that room right now...
> 
> I think I need to reread some chapters, I feel confused about some names... damn



I know no other big world leader political gatherings in manga


----------



## Ero Grimmy (Dec 16, 2013)

JayDox said:


> I know no other big world leader political gatherings in manga



Actually if I think about it, I think I'm in the same boat as I don't really recall any other political gathering


----------



## Tian (Dec 17, 2013)

Is China literally just doing all of this just to get his hands on those two and the specimens? Sounds like China :3 I love the political struggle going on in the background! Perhaps even more than the actual fighting! I'm just glad that we can finally read it rather than just rely on the Raws!


----------



## Yak (Dec 18, 2013)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> Is China literally just doing all of this just to get his hands on those two and the specimens? Sounds like China :3 I love the political struggle going on in the background! Perhaps even more than the actual fighting! I'm just glad that we can finally read it rather than just rely on the Raws!



What do you mean by "just doing all this" ? Sounds as if the effort wasn't worth the reward, unless I'm misinterpreting your wording.

This is actually huge for them. Acquiring those two as samples to derive a solid supersoldier program from with zero percent failure rate is clearly worth all this. At least for them. Morals don't really matter much in international politics. Or politics in general. Sadly, they never did.


----------



## Yak (Dec 18, 2013)

I was mostly interested because I loved the bio engineering thing going on with the various animals and insects. But now they are adding in political plots and this is getting a whole new layer of 'intelligence'. Not to mention that the art in general is great (although the body proportions look out of place sometimes but that's neglectable)


----------



## Tian (Dec 18, 2013)

Yak said:


> What do you mean by "just doing all this" ? Sounds as if the effort wasn't worth the reward, unless I'm misinterpreting your wording.
> 
> This is actually huge for them. Acquiring those two as samples to derive a solid supersoldier program from with zero percent failure rate is clearly worth all this. At least for them. Morals don't really matter much in international politics. Or politics in general. Sadly, they never did.


I say doing all of this because if their plan fails, it could mean world war III and they wouldn't have supersoldiers to help them out of it. If everything went according to plan then that's incredibly beneficial. If however, any of the other 5 teams survive and defeat the chinese team, It would mean word would go back to the other nations and they would crush china into dust. Their is a high price for failure by comparison of doing what the other nations are doing by co-operating and fighting a political fight another day.

They are trying to obtain a power incase a war breaks out, but if they fail an actual war will break out and they will be crushed by the rest of the world.


----------



## Yak (Dec 18, 2013)

While you are right I think the Chinese are fully aware of that. It may be a huge bargain but this is most likely their one and only chance to get a hold of them. At Earth this would be impossible.


----------



## Tian (Dec 18, 2013)

Yak said:


> While you are right I think the Chinese are fully aware of that. It may be a huge bargain but this is most likely their one and only chance to get a hold of them. At Earth this would be impossible.


They could easily bide there time and wait for them to come back to earth via the safety craft sent by china. Bring all of them back and then hold them in the country in a containment facility. That would've kept them safe and it wouldn't require something like killing off everyone that is also a potential asset.


----------



## Yak (Dec 19, 2013)

mangakyou sasuke said:


> They could easily bide there time and wait for them to come back to earth via the safety craft sent by china. Bring all of them back and then hold them in the country in a containment facility. That would've kept them safe and it wouldn't require something like killing off everyone that is also a potential asset.



I would assume that the problem with doing that on Earth is the public factor. Of course the other nations already know what Chinas true intentions are. But there is always the issue that you cannot openly voice such accusations on a table where everyone else is watching and listening, much less in public international broadcasts. It is all a huge game of Poker and no one wants to show his cards openly even if everyone knows what they are playing with.

If they abduct them on Earth and even just a speck gets leaked out towards the public, it could just as much cause a huge war in the worst case scenario and in the best case, they will massively upset voters. This IS politics after all. The public matters. That's why they are taking the risk of doing their thing on Mars where it is much easier to get rid of all other witnesses after those two were captured and then spin a story that the other nations were actually traitors and thus the two samples had to be taken hostage in the process. Or whatever other lie is convenient.

After all, on Mars there is a way lower risk of some uncontrolled force like the media or the public finding out. The victor of that battle not only gets the spoils of war, they also get to change history according to their whim. Just add a nice story. Of course all the other nations will know it is bullshit. But can they do anything about it? No. Because then questions will pop up as to why they failed in recognizing China's plans earlier.


----------



## Tian (Dec 19, 2013)

Yak said:


> I would assume that the problem with doing that on Earth is the public factor. Of course the other nations already know what Chinas true intentions are. But there is always the issue that you cannot openly voice such accusations on a table where everyone else is watching and listening, much less in public international broadcasts. It is all a huge game of Poker and no one wants to show his cards openly even if everyone knows what they are playing with.
> 
> If they abduct them on Earth and even just a speck gets leaked out towards the public, it could just as much cause a huge war in the worst case scenario and in the best case, they will massively upset voters. This IS politics after all. The public matters. That's why they are taking the risk of doing their thing on Mars where it is much easier to get rid of all other witnesses after those two were captured and then spin a story that the other nations were actually traitors and thus the two samples had to be taken hostage in the process. Or whatever other lie is convenient.
> 
> After all, on Mars there is a way lower risk of some uncontrolled force like the media or the public finding out. The victor of that battle not only gets the spoils of war, they also get to change history according to their whim. Just add a nice story. Of course all the other nations will know it is bullshit. But can they do anything about it? No. Because then questions will pop up as to why they failed in recognizing China's plans earlier.


Thats an incredibly good point, but at the same time, this is china in which media is mostly manipulated and warped for the enjoyment of the government. They can change public opinion in a heartbeat, and get them revelling in war songs. With the potential of war either way, i think the one case in which they secure the targets is the better scenario. Thats just the way i see it. Go for the option that still puts power in your favour. Plus with the 4 crews abducted, nuclear action can't be taken with assets like that at stake.


----------



## Yak (Dec 19, 2013)

Well, you could, of course, still be right. Plus, China might yet utterly fail in any of their plans, who knows what's going to happen.


----------



## Tangible (Dec 19, 2013)

So who has connections with a scan group? Lets have them catch us up pls :'(


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 29, 2013)

Finally caught up too, damn was that one hell of a ride! The politicking was just great!
Also, the analogy made to the Roaches was quite interesting too. They're also having political strife. Good for the humans, at least!!

Who are these guys who spied on the president, though? Journalists? I forgot...

And Michelle said they'd meet up with Rome, I totally forgot what was up with those guys. I only know Germany was pretty much dead (at least the Eel guy, some of his subordinates were shown to be okay).

Damn, someone should really update the wiki


----------



## rajin (Jan 9, 2014)

*here
**here*


----------



## rajin (Jan 21, 2014)

2 double images joined
*Terra Formars 81 Raw*


----------



## Tangible (Jan 21, 2014)

So now we know the top 5! Interesting. Still hoping for a team to pick this up : (


----------



## Shiny (Jan 21, 2014)

more raws and no translates,damn


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 4, 2014)

^ Are you transforming in a bot for real? With amazon links and all? 
(but yeah, you're right!)

Oh sorry, I see these links popping out in other posts as well, damn, Tazmo will go that far for creating more revenue? Those links will surely be annoying in the future.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 7, 2014)

There is going to be a big announcement for Terra ForMars in the next issue of WYJ.
Most likely an anime adaptation.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 7, 2014)

TerraForMars.tv was also just registered a few weeks ago.


I made a thread about this almost confirmed anime here


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 8, 2014)

This would be freaking great!


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 8, 2014)

the new, better SnK


----------



## Tempproxy (Feb 14, 2014)

I have been ignoring this manga for years finally decided to read it and wow its amazing . What a shame its not as popular because it deserves to be.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 4, 2014)

Just one question...do we know who is the number 1 guy? or the whole top 5 ranking?


----------



## Tangible (Mar 4, 2014)

Grumpy Zoro said:


> Just one question...do we know who is the number 1 guy? or the whole top 5 ranking?


We don't technically know #1 or #4. Joseph and Komachi are the only ones we don't know. Seems weird to me that the Chinese captain is ranked #44, so that must be artificially low.


----------



## rajin (Mar 25, 2014)

*Terra Formars 88 Raw : 2 double pages joined.*

*the rule*


----------



## MrCinos (Mar 26, 2014)

8th volume has been released.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It'd be hard to top the death of Asimov's "son" who also has the same name as mine. I wish Asimov himself survives the mission, but chances for that are almost non-existant. Just like for any other character present on Mars, save maybe for 1 or 2 lucky ones I guess.






Grumpy Zoro said:


> Just one question...do we know who is the number 1 guy?


My bet is on a Roman leader.


----------



## rajin (May 18, 2014)

3 double pages joined : 2 colour pages
*Terra Formars 95 Raw*
*on_School/136/1*


----------



## BlueDemon (May 18, 2014)

Argh, have to catch up on this...at some point.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 25, 2014)

Caught up and I fucking hate the Chinese Division. And that guy couldn't even kill that shitty kid, come on, why feel remorse at a time like that!!

And I'm even angrier at the humans as a whole, they fucking deserve to be murked by those roaches. Just imagine what they could achieve if they were united and wouldn't try to attain supremacy back on Earth :/


----------



## JayDox (May 30, 2014)

I just made a blog about Terra Formars


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 29, 2014)

shieeeeeeeeettt


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 29, 2014)

Rome captain #1?


----------



## JayDox (Jul 31, 2014)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Rome captain #1?



Yes.


Anyway, the new volume has been translated but theirs a problem. Repeat chapters were accidentally uploaded for like the first 4 chapters.

Also, anyone else notice that the tree hopper enhancement is either:

a) Useless
or
b) Not everyone has it


----------



## rajin (Aug 4, 2014)

*Sternritters all went Vollstandig

Sternritters all went Vollstandig*


----------



## Defteros (Sep 3, 2014)

Images from the TF novel: Lost Mission, from the poster Unok



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## LordPerucho (Sep 3, 2014)

When are the rest of the chapters getting translated? Man the translators are very Togashi...


----------



## Defteros (Sep 3, 2014)

Don't complain. 

The chapters will be translated when they will can.


It's so simple.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 9, 2014)

perucho1990 said:


> When are the rest of the chapters getting translated? Man the translators are very Togashi...



Other manga are either receiving higher priority than Terra Formars, or they are being translated by the volume.

I'm just worried about what happened to everyone on the ship.  Did they all die because of the bacteria girl's ability.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 9, 2014)

They releases it by volumes at a time instead of individual chapters which is why they take so long.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 11, 2014)

YES!  They are all still alive!


----------



## rajin (Sep 14, 2014)

*3 double pages joined

he had already imagined
*


----------



## Uraharа (Sep 14, 2014)

Just wait until the anime starts. I'm pretty sure we'll be getting weekly releases then.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 21, 2014)

My question is just what is Joseph G. Newton?  He has not use any ability that could be gained from the Mosaic Organ Operation once in his entire debut, and he has only used his skills as a Human.  At this point, I'm starting to doubt if he even has a Surgery Base, and he is actually some Superhuman Super-solder experiment a la Captain America.

At any rate, I was wrong about the Moth Terraformars, because these guys do not have the same visual traits as the moth.

We are starting to see more of the process the Terraformars use to replicate the Mosaic Organ operation, and it looks quite gruesome.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Sep 26, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That's the Chinese members from Bugs II.  It seems Ming-Ming and Yiwu knew each other in the past.

But that Terraformar at the end.  Not only is he decked out with fancy necklaces (don't know where the feathers came from) but the marking on his head resembles the Evolved Terraformar.  It looks like paint, and he still has one of the features all Terraformar possess, so what is going on here?


----------



## Rai (Sep 30, 2014)

112 RAW:


----------



## Roman (Oct 1, 2014)

Just started reading this thanks to the anime peaking my interest. Only up to chapter 6 and it's looking amazing so far.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 2, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How on Earth did that U-Nasa vessel reach Mars from Earth in such a short period of time?  What is it?  How was it constructed, and are the Terraformars planning to use it to reach Earth?  The questions raised by that ship are many.




In short, WHY ARE THE TRANSLATORS NOT TRANSLATING THIS MANGA AND KEEPING IT UP TO DATE?!


----------



## Rai (Oct 4, 2014)

Some pics of chapter 113: When Urahara's barrier was being destroyed the real Karakura town was starting to come back


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 5, 2014)

I still wish these chapters were up to date with the translations.  I am very curious as to what is going on here.


----------



## Tian (Oct 9, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Spoilers_ 



What do you guys think is happening in the most recent chapter? It seems they sent up another team to clean up the mess China made because China don't look too pleased about this.


----------



## Shozan (Oct 13, 2014)

done till chap. 85

I'm intrigued about the Roman guy power/insect or animal the most


----------



## Tenma (Oct 13, 2014)

Sucks how all the translators are like 30 chapters behind. Catching up on the raws though.

Did the roman guy just propose to Michelle?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 14, 2014)

Now I can see the raw for chapter 113.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, that thing just obliterated a Terra Formars swarm with laser beams!

Did they just kill Joseph and Liu?

That looks like the original Bao on that ship.


----------



## Tian (Oct 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Spoilers_ 



Wow they have the original Bao. Does this mean they are with China? I am confused, anyone able to shine some light on this?


----------



## Rai (Oct 14, 2014)

114 RAW:


----------



## Catalyst75 (Oct 14, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



GAH!  I wish I knew what was going on here!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Oct 15, 2014)

What about you cunts talk about Raws in spoilers?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Why are there no translators for the manga


----------



## Rai (Oct 24, 2014)

115 RAW: 2


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 29, 2014)

whine

they do what they want. and besides, translating something like Terra Formars which has a lot of complex sentences and explanations takes time


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 29, 2014)

90+ chaps?
Haven't read since captain fought silk kun. (Because of snail pace releases)
Might be a good time to catch up again.


----------



## Markness (Oct 29, 2014)

I was initially put off by this manga because of the high body count at the beginning but I gave it another shot and the art work and transformations drew me back in. Plus, I am burned out on shounen manga for the most part. I caught up with the translated chapters so I guess I'll look at the raws before the next translations come.


----------



## LordPerucho (Oct 29, 2014)

Joseph is the manliest narcissist I remember in a manga


----------



## JesusBaby (Oct 29, 2014)

JOSEPH G NEWTON <3 he's almost as good looking as I am XD

Alexandr Asimov, a real G 


And f*ck the Chinese


----------



## Tian (Nov 1, 2014)

JesusBaby said:


> JOSEPH G NEWTON <3 he's almost as good looking as I am XD
> 
> Alexandr Asimov, a real G
> 
> ...


You bastard i was set to have a good day until you said this :'( 

I love how the raws slowly start to make sense as the translations progress. The politics in Terraformars are fucking amazing. What are people's favourite face offs in Terraformars to date? I think Keiji's first fight is one of my favourites along with The final fight of Bugs II where Komachi and Thien take on the evolved Terra Formars and Thien O.D's.


----------



## Markness (Nov 1, 2014)

Michelle's fight with the Paraponera Terraformer was awesome. Her determination and rage showed that she is truly the progeny of Captain Davis and the hits punches thrown really brought on the sympathy pain. Sylvester's fight with Dr. Liu was great, too. Even if it was relatively short, it made you uncertain who was going to overpower the other. Alexandr had a good duel with Xi and he kept his resolve even to the end. Of course, Komachi's first fights from the BUGS II arc are still fun to look back on. His burning desire to avenge Akita's death really makes you root for him.


----------



## Quuon (Nov 1, 2014)

Adolfs last stand.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 2, 2014)

The worst fight has to be Akari vs the Moth TF(whatever it was) it was too short imo.


----------



## Rax (Nov 2, 2014)

Gotta get caught up


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 2, 2014)

To make an observation about the recent raw, it is becoming increasingly clear that "moths" are of some significance to the Terraformars, because they reacted immediately when they saw Akari's string.

The first time the correlation between the Moth and the Terraformars language appeared when we saw a Silkworm Moth larva had Human teeth.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Wtf was the Dragonfly Roach holding in its chest?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 8, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shokichi, please don't push yourself too far.  I don't know what I'd do if you die. 

Also, that one Terra Formar looked like he has the exact same powers as Sylvester.  Is it conceivable that the Terra Formars only need a part of someone's body in order to replicate the Mosaic Organ Operation, and not their whole body?


----------



## Rax (Nov 8, 2014)

Gonna catch up soon


----------



## chronos711 (Nov 10, 2014)

Hello everyone, does anyone know where to find chapters 117-118?
 On terrafromars.wikia there are already several images


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 10, 2014)

118 SPOILERS





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 10, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Michelle, NOOO!!  PLEASE DON'T BE DEAD!! 

*sees Akari go Full Super Berserker Nine-Tails Saiyan Hollow Bug God Mode*



I'll need the full raw to decipher more, but that is definitely a Mantis arm that his right arm changed into.  I thought that one of his parent's would be God Lee, but that arm definitely comes from Ming-Ming.

What do you know, Liu is actually still alive.  Damn, Joseph must have been super-fast to outpace A LASER BEAM. 

Conclusion: With Akari's rage causing him to go full-on Insect God, cutting off one of that ship's limbs and instilling fear into the Captain of the ship...

Yep, I have to agree that the Chinese are screwed 50 ways to Hell.




Fourth Spoiler Image:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Translate this final page!


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 10, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It just doesnt make sense Michelle dies before Joseph, its making very predictable Joseph will die by going Rambo on the TFs and China(dont see Akari soling them).

Hope Michelles "death" is like Hinatas during the Pain Arc.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 10, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope so too.  

So, what are your thoughts on Liu's survival?  How do you think Joseph got the two of them out of there before the laser fried them?


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 11, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Joseph transform to battle Liu? I dont quite remember, seeing his feats in base, by being transformed he couldve solo the Chinese by himself.

For some reason I think Liu is related to Akari.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 12, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The Mantis arms in the images make me think he is related to Zhang Ming-Ming, whom we saw had some kind of relationship with Liu in the past.

From what I saw, Joseph never transformed to fight Liu; he did that all as his normal Human self.  He needed to have transformed if he was able to save Liu from the ship's lasers.


----------



## Rax (Nov 12, 2014)

Plan on getting caught up over the weekend


----------



## Tian (Nov 13, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Which chapter was that? I don't remember any flashbacks or anything with her in relation to Liu. I was hoping that Akari's father was Thien just from his transformation in the ring in volume two against the bear. Then again maybe the way to make someone like Michelle or Akari both parents must have the organ rather than just one. Thien x Ming Ming anyone?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 16, 2014)

Rax said:


> Plan on getting caught up over the weekend



Same here...but this week.


----------



## Worick (Nov 17, 2014)

I remember i stopped reading the translated chapters at around chaps 50-60.

Are now more volumes translated?


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 17, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> Same here...but this week.



Gotta catch up soon, too!


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 17, 2014)

Fuck.
Want to catch up but now 
*Spoiler*: __ 



michelle's dead?



Noooooooooo!


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 17, 2014)

Spoiler tag that, bro.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 18, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> Spoiler tag that, bro.



Yeah friend, that's exactly what you gotta do T_T


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 19, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Fuck.
> Want to catch up but now
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



You...you flying c*nt! I am on chapter 31 and I've already begun to ship them...you ruined it for me!


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Nov 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh boy...This pattern again? "Hey lady, please die for me so your death can fuel my saiyan mode energy." Are all females in this story are going to die just to give some motivations for the boys? Seriously?


----------



## Tian (Nov 20, 2014)

Mѳẹbius said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy...This pattern again? "Hey lady, please die for me so your death can fuel my saiyan mode energy." Are all females in this story are going to die just to give some motivations for the boys? Seriously?



*Spoiler*: __ 



I noticed this aswell when Ming Ming got killed during Bugs II. She got zero development unlike Thien and Komachi. Got killed in an instant and only served to motivate Thien to OD. That is the only problem i have with Terra Formars, then again Michelle took out alot of the major Terraformars, the ant for example. She actually served a very important role outside of a supporting role. The ones that probably weren't done justice were #1 and #2 vice captains. Although #1's subordinate bred a lot of terra formar variants as a result so she served a role in the plot.


 

Report his post! That way it will be removed so no one else gets spoiled.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If Michelle is really dead, the female side is practically dead.

Yaeko is comedy relief.

Tamako lost a leg, which hints she might die later on.

There is also the 2 chinese chicks iirc.


----------



## Tian (Nov 20, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Xi is still a big contender though. That bitch is intensely strong and skilled as shown from her fights with #7(who's name i can'ts remember right now) and Keiji in the raws. I don't think the female side would be completely gone. Plus the Bacteria type is still a huge contender considering her ability.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 21, 2014)

Caught up finally...shits amazing...the Chinese are crazy! Boa pisses me off!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Michelle dying really hurts  or there could be a possibility she could still make it......all depends on the dialogue in that chapter to be sure.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Michelle, NOOOO! 

As for Akari, HOLY SH*T!

I thought he had something to do with Ming because of the arm, but he's actually Nanao Akita's child!  

This is confusing!  Looking at an image on the wiki, both Ming-Ming and Akita are shown, but how could he derive power from the both of them?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 23, 2014)

Chapter 119 and 120 spoiler images.

Chapter 119:

*Spoiler*: __ 




erika xero

erika xero




Chapter 120: 


*Spoiler*: __ 














*Spoiler*: __ 



E-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e......

EVA FROST??!?!

BUT HOW?!

I DON'T CARE IF YOUR MOSAIC OPERATION WAS THE PLANARIAN; THAT SHOULD NOT MEAN YOU CAN USE ADOLF'S ELECTRIC EEL ABILITIES AFTER HE BLEW YOU AND EVERYONE ELSE FROM THE GERMAN DIVISION TO KINGDOM COME!


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm on chapter 11 right now and I'm enjoying this. The captain & Shokichi were beasts.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Adolf confirmed dead, Eva surviving better have a good explanation, she has gone from weakling to Officer tier, thats like Sakura going from being solod by rock to punching Kaguya.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for the spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shits going down!

Akira is a fukin beast baby!

I can't the believe the author killed off Michelle....very bad on his part. Who was it that killed her? ......must have been the Chinese.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 23, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So Adolf confirmed dead, Eva surviving better have a good explanation, she has gone from weakling to Officer tier, thats like Sakura going from being solod by rock to punching Kaguya.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I forgot, is Eva the one that was hugging Adolf when they blew up?


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes she was.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 23, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she was.



IT MAKES  NO SENSE AT ALL, UNLESS SHE TRANSFORMED.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 23, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So Adolf confirmed dead, Eva surviving better have a good explanation, she has gone from weakling to Officer tier, thats like Sakura going from being solod by rock to punching Kaguya.




*Spoiler*: __ 



From what I have seen looking around, Eva's MO Operation is derived from the Planarian.  

Basically, the reason why she survived is because she grew back the rest of her body like a Planarian after being blown to pieces.

The big question is how she was able to gain the abilities of the Electric Eel.


----------



## LordPerucho (Nov 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



She ate him .


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 23, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> She ate him .



That theory regarding the Planarians was disproven a long time ago.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



One of the few explanations I can think of is something along the lines of what happened with Terraformars who gain BUGS or MO powers - in this case, it could be that being at ground zero of the explosion caused Eva to assimilate Reinhardt's Mosaic Organ powers into herself when she began regenerating.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 23, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Adolf is actually dead damn it all. 

I was hoping he would be alive and would have a big comeback when he finally made his glorious return.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 26, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



if so, who is the father?
Shokichi or... Don't tell me it is her Step Father.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 26, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No, way too early in the timeline.  

Besides, he's also sporting Zhang Ming-Ming's Praying Mantis BUGS Operation in his enraged state.  It'd be impossible for the kid to have two mothers naturally, so he is likely an artificial Human.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 26, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, yeah.
I think they're still in high school by that time, and they're already 22 at the expedition.
According to their ages, akari should be born just before they go to mars.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 28, 2014)

Chapter 120 Raw:

erika xero


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh god, what is the doctor saying at the end there about Eva's Surgery?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 28, 2014)

Just got to the part where


*Spoiler*: __ 



Adolf dies.




That man gets a salute. 

Question Time

The baby that was shown, it is from another dude right? Since it wasn't born with anything special from Adolf


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Nov 28, 2014)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Just got to the part where
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah that baby came from NTR/cheating/whatev you call it.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 28, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Yeah that baby came from NTR/cheating/whatev you call it.



Wow. It's good that she didn't receive any money. 

I've read about 10+ chapters a day(Just resumed last night) so I should been completely caught up within a week or so.

Also is the manga weekly or monthly?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 29, 2014)

I think it releases by volume.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 30, 2014)

Terra Formars 121 Raws:

erika xero

erika xero


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ugh...That is one regeneration I'd like to wipe clean from my mind.  Of all the body parts Kenichi Tachibana could have had Eva regenerate from, why *THAT ONE*?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 30, 2014)

*Spoiler*: _121 Raws_ 



I hope someone translates this so we can see how she got Adolf's powers because the images don't explain how she got Adolf's power only her own.

Also Eva is going be broken as fuck not only does she have Adolf's power she has insane regeneration on top of that shes basically unkillable.




The group that does it releases volumes because they aren't caught up to the Japanese raws which release weekly in WYJ.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 1, 2014)

Did she inherit the  hogyoku or what? .


----------



## Tian (Dec 2, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sweet mother of jesus, we have another really high ranking woman in the ranks! Just when we thought all hope was lost!


----------



## rajin (Dec 6, 2014)

all double pages joined

*Terra Formars 121 RAW

 Spin off 4 scan

Terra Formars 119 RAW

 Spin off 4 scan*


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 6, 2014)

Tian said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet mother of jesus, we have another really high ranking woman in the ranks! Just when we thought all hope was lost!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Technically speaking, it is the 100th ranked member of Annex I who now possesses both the regenerative capabilities of the Planarian and the electricity generating powers of the #2.  She might as well be #1 at this point.  A pity we never saw Joseph's MO (if he even had one).


----------



## Tian (Dec 7, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Technically speaking, it is the 100th ranked member of Annex I who now possesses both the regenerative capabilities of the Planarian and the electricity generating powers of the #2.  She might as well be #1 at this point.  A pity we never saw Joseph's MO (if he even had one).



*Spoiler*: __ 



We don't know if he is dead yet, theres a very real chance he got out, he is number 1 afterall!


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 10, 2014)

122 Spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 










FINALLY He is in his MO form.


----------



## Tian (Dec 10, 2014)

LordPerucho said:


> 122 Spoilers
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew some pleb missile stood no chance against the number 1! Although what he he exactly is the question that he survived that explosion and eats roaches?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 10, 2014)

Darn, ninja'd. 

Oh well, at least I can post this one:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Both of them survived, but they are definitely worse for wear.  That means Joseph is the only one eating roaches.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 11, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> Darn, ninja'd.
> 
> Oh well, at least I can post this one:
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



What is Joseph exactly?


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What is Joseph exactly?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Are you talking about his being able to survive a laser/missile strike, or the fact that images seems to show him missing something?  The censoring of those particular parts has been done before in Seinen manga by not drawing them at all (the scene between Guts and Griffith at the well, IIRC).


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about his being able to survive a laser/missile strike, or the fact that images seems to show him missing something?  The censoring of those particular parts has been done before in Seinen manga by not drawing them at all (the scene between Guts and Griffith at the well, IIRC).




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm wondering what his MO is, he's eating roaches


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 17, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## Rax (Dec 17, 2014)

What's the translated up to?


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 17, 2014)

Rax said:


> What's the translated up to?



I22


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 20, 2014)

These wonderful people just keep them coming.

Terra Formars Chapter 123 Raw:

erika xero


----------



## Tian (Dec 20, 2014)

Catalyst75 said:


> These wonderful people just keep them coming.
> 
> Terra Formars Chapter 123 Raw:
> 
> erika xero



*Spoiler*: __ 



Its about time we see what this guy can do!


----------



## Korean Kuroko (Dec 21, 2014)

About time they showed up.


----------



## Tangible (Dec 21, 2014)

Still kind of bummed that no groups have picked this up to do weekly. Oh well.

I think Vol 11 came out in november? So we might be getting that soon! I know the guy who has been doing the volumes recently did the OVA chapters which came with the volume.


----------



## Tian (Dec 21, 2014)

Tangible said:


> Still kind of bummed that no groups have picked this up to do weekly. Oh well.
> 
> I think Vol 11 came out in november? So we might be getting that soon! I know the guy who has been doing the volumes recently did the OVA chapters which came with the volume.


I know right! Although i suppose i love the ability to binge once they do release a translation. I just bless their souls for giving us this stuff for free, at least until its available here in print.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 30, 2014)

Is you know who still alive? I can't read Japanese.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2014)

Honey badger roach dont give a fuuuuuuuuck


----------



## Tian (Dec 30, 2014)

That awkward moment when someone on the current team got off panelled and their terrraformar is invinciible.


----------



## Rax (Dec 31, 2014)

Little bit behind.

Will get there soon :33


----------



## Tangible (Dec 31, 2014)

This volume further reinforced how good this series is! Even though I already read the raws, I felt the sense of panic and suspense with the timer/fight going on!


----------



## Tian (Jan 1, 2015)

Reading Raws actually doesn't ruin it at all i find. In fact it makes it better, it allows you to build suspense and then boom!


----------



## Rai (Jan 1, 2015)

I lost interest on the manga.

Anime is a complete fail.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 1, 2015)

ℜai said:


> I lost interest on the manga.
> 
> Anime is a complete fail.



It is? Isn't it doing well or are you disappointed in the animation quality?


----------



## Uraharа (Jan 1, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> It is? Isn't it doing well or are you disappointed in the animation quality?



Way too fast paced. I dropped it after episode 2.


----------



## Tian (Jan 1, 2015)

They skipped the essential first in order to go for the action but it was way too fast. They could've even started on bugs 1 for god sake.


----------



## Rax (Jan 1, 2015)

Can someone explain to me the way the swords work please?


----------



## Guyver91 (Jan 3, 2015)

Akari is artificially manufactured from Nanao Akita + Zhang Ming-Ming Cells.

i think he has 3 surgery bases :

Bombyx mori power appeared in Vol 2 Chapter 01

Eumeta japonica power appeared in Chapter 25

Mantis power appeared in Chapter 118


----------



## LordPerucho (Feb 7, 2015)

Terra Formars is gonna get a live action movie.



This could be good, hopefully the director is as good as the likes of...Nolan.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 7, 2015)

**Takashi Miike**

Hope it's more like Ichi the Killer and less like Ace Attorney.


----------



## rajin (Feb 8, 2015)

*Live Action Movie was slighly expected . wow 

Chapter 119


Chapter 119 *


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 8, 2015)

A live action movie would be so nasty, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 8, 2015)

Still no new translated chaps?


----------



## Tangible (Feb 8, 2015)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Still no new translated chaps?


The only group that does the scans does the chapters by volumes so you have a month or two to go (I think)


----------



## rajin (Feb 8, 2015)

*Terra Formars 129 Spoiler Pics
*
*Chapter 8*


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 8, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Terra Formars 129 Spoilers_ 



Holy crap...

That's the *OTHER* Evolved Terra Formar, isn't it?  And behind him are all Terra Formars with the abilities of the Bugs 2 crew?

AND THEY ARE ON EARTH, HAVING TAKEN THE BUGS 2 SPACE-CRAFT THERE?!


----------



## Rax (Feb 8, 2015)

What chapter was the sword info gone over and how it works against the roaches?


----------



## Tian (Feb 12, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Raw Talk_ 



Finally we understand the ending of the last chapter of bugs 1. Remember a mother answering the door to find a Terraformar there? Took us 110+ chapters to finally understand what that was. Shit's about to get real.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 16, 2015)

Terra Formars 130 Raw pics:

erika xero

erika xero


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 4, 2015)

Chapter 71


----------



## Catalyst75 (Mar 4, 2015)

erika xero


*Spoiler*: __ 



All this time...That scene at the end of Mission 6...*Wasn't a metaphor*?

THAT WAS FORESHADOWING FOR WHAT IS HAPPENING NOW IN THE RECENT RAW?!


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 5, 2015)

Its really hilarious seeing a cockroach with a gun.


----------



## rajin (Mar 6, 2015)

*final chapter of RAIN HARD : 3 DOUBLE PAGES JOINED

openings were already made for him*


----------



## rajin (Mar 7, 2015)

*Terra Formars 131 Raw: 3 Double Pages joined.*

*Chapter 41*


----------



## LordPerucho (Mar 9, 2015)

Link removed

It was pretty much Nardo/Hinata all over again.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Mar 13, 2015)

So where can I find chapters 118 & up?

EDIT: Disregard that question.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Mar 15, 2015)

A small taste of chap #133


----------



## Zaru (Mar 18, 2015)

Chapter 132 might be the funniest chapter of this manga, without even trying to


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Mar 18, 2015)

What did I just look at? lol


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 11, 2015)

Who would of thought she would be alive.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Apr 22, 2015)

Link removed

"One of the four indicating the next stage of the Bugs operation".

This is a fascinating development.  Is this what they actually mean by "First" and "Second" - individuals who represent the next stage of the Bugs Operation?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (May 5, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh man Syl has OD'd.


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 6, 2015)

I need to pick this back up. I stopped awhile ago because I reached the end of available ENG translations.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 6, 2015)

I want them to go back to Earth already, they spent too much time on Mars this one mission.


----------



## rajin (May 15, 2015)

*3 double pages joined

Terra ForMars 138

Chapter in case you missed it*


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jul 1, 2015)

*144*

Chapter 84!


----------



## Catalyst75 (Jul 8, 2015)

Link removed

Sylvester's now a grandpa.


----------



## rajin (Jul 21, 2015)

*ALL DOUBLE PAGES JOINED   

338 is out

338 is out

338 is out

338 is out*


----------



## Tian (Jul 24, 2015)

Just got up to date on the raws. There is so little about what's going on, on earth and i assume those pods are to go to earth to defend against the cockroaches.


----------



## rajin (Sep 26, 2015)

*All Double Pages Joined

1
1

1

1
1
1
1*


----------



## BlueDemon (Oct 27, 2015)

Arggh, I'm getting so mad when reading this...FUCK CHINA (in the manga, I mean).
Just finished reading 85. I mean how could they even catch up so quickly? And the Captain and Asimov also wanted to go after them, wtf?!

Ah well, they do have a backup plan, but knowing this fucking manga...ah well, will be a nice ride catching up.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 8, 2015)

All caught up, new chapter's out here"

Those cockroaches really evolved way too fast. I guess they were really engineered by aliens, although that theory was discarded? (or at least, officially).


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 8, 2015)

BlueDemon said:


> All caught up, new chapter's out here"
> 
> Those cockroaches really evolved way too fast. I guess they were really engineered by aliens, although that theory was discarded? (or at least, officially).



Its about to get even crazier in the next few chapters.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 8, 2015)

Heh, I can imagine, it's all so over the top!


----------



## rajin (Nov 9, 2015)

*All double ages joined.

Here is the link for the latest chapter - courtesy of TBC

Here is the link for the latest chapter - courtesy of TBC
Here is the link for the latest chapter - courtesy of TBC
Here is the link for the latest chapter - courtesy of TBC
Here is the link for the latest chapter - courtesy of TBC
Here is the link for the latest chapter - courtesy of TBC

Here is the link for the latest chapter - courtesy of TBC*


----------



## Catalyst75 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, no one can say Shokichi did not make sure that Joseph stayed dead.  Cut his body in half, cut off his head, then cut his head in half for good measure.  All to make sure the light went out of his eyes.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 13, 2015)

Fuck, Imperial Scans shut down, hope somebody else is going to pick this up =/


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 13, 2015)

Just when it was getting to the juicy bits.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 14, 2015)

Wonder how long we're going to have to wait again till we're (almost) caught up 
Well, very thankful for their work anyway and hopefully somebody else will pick this up ASAP.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 19, 2015)

Yeah, MS picked it up - I hope not for just one chapter, though!

So now they needed a "Design Republic" to make this possible? Meh. And private companies would leak even more out that governments...but I guess at least there were no spies set on such a trail.


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 20, 2015)

Another chapter's out!!

Yeah, this is great. Although the translation was a bit awkward IMO - not complaining though, just happy they're still on it!


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Nov 20, 2015)

If I were you I wouldn't trust Joe


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 21, 2015)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> If I were you I wouldn't trust Joe



Bye bye Captain *sniff*

Chapter 153 is out on MS


----------



## BlueDemon (Nov 29, 2015)

Some backstory on Joseph!


----------



## BlueDemon (Dec 7, 2015)

New chap's out!

I'm a bit confused now...is he doing this because he wants to fight em or because he wants them to get rid of the parasite in his brain?!


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 8, 2015)

The parasite isn't causing this.


----------



## LordPerucho (Dec 8, 2015)

He wants to die because of what he did in the past which made him a truly POS.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 17, 2016)

Chapter 158

Shoukichi is the man


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 18, 2016)

Chapter 159

Power of love FTW!

Best case scenario is both of them going down, I guess.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jan 18, 2016)

BlueDemon said:


> Chapter 159
> 
> Power of love FTW!
> 
> Best case scenario is both of them going down, I guess.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Both die temporarily


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 19, 2016)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Both die temporarily




*Spoiler*: __ 



Now you got me interested with "temporarily", but no further spoilers please


----------



## rajin (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Feb 11, 2016)

We'll be going into the 3rd arc come Mar 17th.


----------



## rajin (Mar 31, 2016)

*Terra For Mars Part 1 End

Chapter 118

Chapter 118

Chapter 118

Chapter 118*


----------



## BlueDemon (Mar 31, 2016)

So the manga also had a spinoff? Nice.

And first part? Cool! We're like 14 chapter behind though, is MS waiting for the volume to come out or what?


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 20, 2016)

Marcos rejecting Kanako though .


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Apr 20, 2016)

Expect badassary in the chapters after 173.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 26, 2016)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Joe's family wants immortality hence the reason why he "killed" and stole Eva's power.
> 
> Some countries want to be able to perform the surgery without any casualties.
> 
> I can't remember much and the wiki is overall useless.



Well, I know that's they want, but at the same time they wanted to prevent the others from obtaining the Anti-virus....meh.

And yes, the wiki should be updated with some new summary info.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 2, 2016)

175 and 176 are up!

A bit confused about the whole underground business (is that guy just fighting Hizamaru cuz he doesn't like the government and wants to protect his people? Why not cooperate?), but now there are even more players I guess.


----------



## LordPerucho (May 2, 2016)

WTF the last page  .

176


----------



## BlueDemon (May 2, 2016)

^ Yeah, that guy likes posting hentai, apparently. Well, good for him, I guess.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (May 23, 2016)

Chapter 1 of Sylvester Asimov's spinoff is out.

The art looks pretty good.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 24, 2016)

Chapter 179

Battle for Tokyo has begun!

As for the spin-off, maybe I'll start reading it later on, when there are more chapters. Or not.


----------



## BlueDemon (May 26, 2016)

Chapter 180

And new tech saving our protagonist from annihilation.


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 1, 2016)

Chapter 181

New chick!


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 7, 2016)

New chapters, new powerhouse!

Really contemplating to take a break, the new arc and the translation are putting me off somehow.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm currently on a break, too much to take in atm.


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 15, 2016)

So,I have some questions.Terra Formers has two anime seasons. 


Did anime follow manga closely?
Did anime censored or the blood & gore exits there as well?
Did anime skip any arc?
Can I watch anime first & resume manga from there?
How much manga content did anime cover?


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Oct 15, 2016)

Sherlōck said:


> So,I have some questions.Terra Formers has two anime seasons.
> 
> 
> Did anime follow manga closely?
> ...



1. The first series did alright, season 2 skipped major things.
2. First season started out as being censored and got uncensored releases later. The second season took a huge dump on the manga by having an entirely different art style and tone.
3. The second season skipped major bits here and there.
4. Read the manga instead.
5. Covered up to vol 12 I think.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Oct 15, 2016)

I look forward to releases of the manga.


----------



## DarkSlayerZero (Dec 28, 2016)

Asimov's side story is now complete.

Link removed


----------



## BlueDemon (Jan 3, 2017)

DarkSlayerZero said:


> Asimov's side story is now complete.
> 
> Chapter 49


It's being done by the same guy as the main series...will give it a try though.


----------

